# Migration Advisers / Agents - Anyone used one?



## StepByStep (Oct 19, 2019)

I am looking to relocate to Thailand through the sponsorship of a skilled professional role (work permit).

There are so many things to consider that I'm thinking it might be worthwhile finding a Migration Agent / Adviser to help guide me through the process and potentially assist with sponsored job opportunities.

Does anyone have experience of using an agent, and would you recommend them? What considerations are there in finding a good one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Really?
You don't tell anything about yourself, so, how can anyone suggest anything to you?


----------

